# Why is the Xbox one more expensive but less powerful ?



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

For example the xbox can't manage 1080p.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Kinect camera is said to cost £90 to make , and games like Forza 5 are 1080p.


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

You need to look at it for the whole including software and hardware - licensing will effect costs r&d time etc ...

I've got both and the core so feels more focused on running games on the ps4. The xbox is more entertainment back ground tv planner etc no surprises mind you as both companies have run adds with these messages.


I think the so in xbox uses more resources and prevents the 1080p at this stage for some games.

Over time I think they will get better at using the xbox ones resources so all will be 1080p


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Exotica said:


> For example the xbox can't manage 1080p.


Emmmm Forza 5, Fifa 14, need for speed, madden 2014, NBA 2k14, NBA live 2014 and other games are all in 1080p so i don't know how you can say it can't manage it. Yeah COD Ghosts is running at 720p at 60fps on XB1 on ps4 its 1080p at 60fps the reasons are mainly down to microsoft being a little behind with Dev tools but they will sort it and COD running on an ancient game engine. Also the Wii-u has more 1080p native games than both the ps4 and XB1 does that mean its the most powerful next gen Machine.:thumb:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ghosts is 900p on the PS4 , saying that COD is not a good game to judge graphics on as it is very compromised with it being made for so many platforms.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

allan1888 said:


> Emmmm Forza 5, Fifa 14, need for speed, madden 2014, NBA 2k14, NBA live 2014 and other games are all in 1080p so i don't know how you can say it can't manage it. Yeah COD Ghosts is running at 720p at 60fps on XB1 on ps4 its 1080p at 60fps the reasons are mainly down to microsoft being a little behind with Dev tools but they will sort it and COD running on an ancient game engine. Also the Wii-u has more 1080p native games than both the ps4 and XB1 does that mean its the most powerful next gen Machine.:thumb:


This. Forza 5 is a beautiful game and tbh unless you play on a massive screen you probably wouldn't notice the difference.

Also who cares about COD.
It's a **** game anyway.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

John74 said:


> Ghosts is 900p on the PS4 , saying that COD is not a good game to judge graphics on as it is very compromised with it being made for so many platforms.


Ghosts is 1080p on ps4 BF4 is 900p. When IGN done the side by side reviews for Ghosts IGN Screwed up because they claimed that the difference was noticeable between the XB1 and ps4 version with ps4 being 1080p and looking a lot better. All the fanboys jumped on this Hating on the XB1 until Infinity Ward announced that both versions had actually been 720p and that the ps4 version was getting a day one patch to run at 1080p. If i cared about resolution i would game on a pc. Ghosts was running at 1080p on both platforms but due to late dev tools from MS they had to make it 720p to keep a stable 60fps


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

anyone arguing over COD .. go play a proper game and not a childs game and then come back and see the differences


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Johnny_B said:


> anyone arguing over COD .. go play a proper game and not a childs game and then come back and see the differences


*Cough* Battlefield 4 *Cough*


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive not owned a console since the ps1 when i was about 7 am i missing out??


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Dannbodge said:


> *Cough* Battlefield 4 *Cough*


Yes. Battlefield 4 is epic just like 3 was


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

I need to find a good team / players to play bf4 with.... Can't believe no one talks on the ps4 - how can you work as a team if you don't talk .....


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

TTS-Dave said:


> I need to find a good team / players to play bf4 with.... Can't believe no one talks on the ps4 - how can you work as a team if you don't talk .....


ive played bf4 on a friends xbox one but ill be ordering mines this week so ill be up for a few games when i get it


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Give us a shout then my psn is dreamer_uk


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

TTS-Dave said:


> Give us a shout then my psn is dreamer_uk


Ahh i thought u ment 360 .. my bad!


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Only fonza on the xbox one for me


----------

